# Steep driveway code



## CBOGUY (Sep 4, 2020)

Any building codes to tackle steep driveway issues In residential driveway? Tried to post a picture. 

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Sep 5, 2020)

No, the building codes do not address steepness of driveway, or even driveways for that matter. Poor lot design/planning is usually the issue.


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2020)

Or nature of the beast

Some people like to look over their kingdom,,,

Or live in San Francisco


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2020)

To steep??


----------



## Robert (Sep 6, 2020)

Planning codes usually have some guidelines.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 6, 2020)

Not everything is regulated.  Could be that the building owner drives a 4 WD vehicle used for off road travel.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 7, 2020)

*Common sense, isn't common.*


----------



## Mark K (Sep 7, 2020)

I would excavate the driveway to allow a garage at sidewalk level and convert original garage into living space.  other option would be to abandon driveway and rely on street parking only.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 7, 2020)

We had a situation where a house the was funded by our Urban Renewal Authority, and based on required flood plain base elevations, the foundation was elevated almost to the point of Mark's last picture. Over 7' rise from sidewalk to garage floor, in 25'. 

After dealing with for a year, a north side elevation to boot (Northern Colorado), they decided to demo the slab in the garage, and drop it 2'. We rolled the dice and allowed it, even though technically, in an unheated garage, the frost depth should had stayed at 30" on the inside also.

It has been 5 years or so, no problems, still a steep driveway, but better.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2020)

Stand alone garage at sidewalk ?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 8, 2020)

mark handler said:


> *Common sense, isn't common.*
> View attachment 6950



Photo has been around for decades (smiling)


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Photo has been around for decades (smiling)


yes and still effective to convey stupidity


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 9, 2020)

mark handler said:


> yes and still effective to convey stupidity



Who is stupider: AHJ, Builder or buyer?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Who is stupider: AHJ, Builder or buyer?



As established, unless by local requirements, AHJ has no jurisdiction. Builder is building to approved plans, site and building, so..........buyer beware. JMHO


----------



## mark handler (Sep 10, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Who is stupider: AHJ, Builder or buyer?


Not the CA AHJ
CA Res Code 
R105.2 Work Exempt From Permit:
Sidewalks and driveways.

Try to get insurance...


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 10, 2020)

interesting, remove and repave subject to local AHJ's then?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 10, 2020)

If the AHJ has a requirement, code is silent on stupid.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 11, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> interesting, remove and repave subject to local AHJ's then?


Driveways are exempt from the building code.


----------

